# Google, GMail, Orkut not opening



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

guys looks like there hav been some drastic steps taken after yesterday's death which had orkut connections ... all google sites are down for me .... no google.com, no orkut, no gmail ...


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 21, 2007)

What happened yesterday? There is no problem for me to access thse sites even today!!!

EDIT:Are you talking about the kidnapping and then death of a youngster which was in yesterday's news?


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

yup ... no google site opening here i have to use a proxy


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Mention your connection (ISP) please... DataOne here at Kolkata, can open all three !!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

sh!tty broadband


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sh!tty broadband



Huh ???


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry sify broadband ... sify is called sh!tty


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 22, 2007)

Working here on mtnl net.


----------



## almighty (Aug 22, 2007)

opening with airtel GPRS  w/o ne prob....


----------



## Akshay (Aug 22, 2007)

Facing prbs sometimes wit Dataone in Maharashtra wit google sites - blogspot, gmail... but not wit google.com


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2007)

everythin except blogspot workin BSNL Dataone...(sumwhere in India)


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2007)

well my side it seems to have been sorted otu .. and blogger is giving a 502 its down


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sorry sify broadband ... sify is called sh!tty



one more sify user.......

it was down for me too but later on after 4-5 hrs was able to open gmail..google..


----------



## blueshift (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya...my friend using Sify had this problem too.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya happened here too....Orkut and Blogger went down. Gmail was working. Didn't check Google. Sify here.


----------

